# Burton Mission or Cartel?



## Air is free (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm more of a free rider myself but I've tried missions and I've tried cartels and I'd pay the extra $30 for cartels everytime. They are so damn comfortable and responsive.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I rode 2013 est cartels last season. A great all around binding IMO.They ahve Held up well with lots of days on them. )Be careful about sizing though. What size boots do you have


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

BigAL said:


> I recently bought a Burton Custom with the channel system, and I was wondering from other burton fans if they prefer the Mission or the Cartels? This coming from a freestyle park junkie.


Cartels hands down


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

It actually really depends on the production year. For a while Missions were getting the 'trickle down' technology from the Cartels, i.e., stuff that was introduced on the Cartels wound up in the Missions 1-2 seasons later.

Some may find the Cartel more comfortable because of the canted footbeds. But in terms of performance there is little/no real difference - in fact, in some respects the 12/13 was more responsive than the Cartel.

For the special models with the new baseplate (or the EST in 2013/14) I'd say go with the Cartels, otherwise the Missions are similar enough that I would not pay more than a $20-30 premium for the Cartels (unless you really want canting).


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

While asking about the issues i had with the ratchets/ladders on my 12/13 Missions, i was told that the models above the Missions had better quality ratchets... To me that would warrant the extra $20-30.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> While asking about the issues i had with the ratchets/ladders on my 12/13 Missions, i was told that the models above the Missions had better quality ratchets... To me that would warrant the extra $20-30.


True, the ratchets are different. Does it make any difference in practice? Not as far as I can tell...


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

> I rode 2013 est cartels last season. A great all around binding IMO.They ahve Held up well with lots of days on them. )Be careful about sizing though. What size boots do you have


I wear size 14 thirtytwo lashed bradshaw.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> For 13/14 models, I'd say go with the Cartels (because of the new baseplate



what's the new baseplate? are you referring to the hinge?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Supra said:


> what's the new baseplate? are you referring to the hinge?


Sorry, slightly sloppy wording on my part. The Cartels with upgraded baseplates are the Limited Edition and Regional Love versions only for Re:flex (and all the ESTs because of the Hinge).


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

but you said 13/14 - will there be a regional love series next season too?


to the OP, Stephan Maurer prefers missions, if that plays any part in your decision


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Supra said:


> but you said 13/14 - will there be a regional love series next season too?
> 
> 
> to the OP, Stephan Maurer prefers missions, if that plays any part in your decision


Sigh, fair enough - previous post edited for clarity.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Wasn't trying to prove you wrong. Thought you might have had some inside knowledge


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Supra said:


> Wasn't trying to prove you wrong. Thought you might have had some inside knowledge


Fair enough, but also fair to say that might original post was not clear.

For the Regional Love, I have no real inside info - just that it was planned as one-off but was such a big success that there were at least some suggestions to do another round. I am not holding my breath - understand that there are some other concepts in the pipeline instead.


----------

